# Apache 2.2 will not start



## downloader99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello....
i have a for me bis problem...that is the problem:
wehen i start apache 2.2 there is not error, but if i will look on the webpage than comes that error..
"Firefox canÂ´t connect to server doofmt2.de"



```
sockstat -4
```
displayed nothing form apache...
When i restart apache, it says, that it isnÂ´t running.
At first start it worked perfect but if i make one restart, that errors came


some infos:

http://www.pserver-itemshops.de.conf[Vhost]:

```
<VirtualHost 127.0.0.1:80>
ServerAdmin Downloader99@web.de
DocumentRoot /usr/local/www/shops
ServerName www.pserver-itemshops.de
ErrorLog /var/log/www.pserver-itemshops.de.err.log
CustomLog /var/log/www.pserver-itemshops.de.acc.log common
</VirtualHost>
```

httpd-error.log

```
(2)No such file or directory: httpd: could not open error log file /data/logs/www/www.pserver-itemshops.de.err.log.
Unable to open logs
(2)No such file or directory: httpd: could not open error log file /data/logs/www/www.pserver-itemshops.de.err.log.
Unable to open logs
(2)No such file or directory: httpd: could not open error log file /data/logs/www/www.pserver-itemshops.de.err.log.
Unable to open logs
(2)No such file or directory: httpd: could not open error log file /data/logs/www/www.pserver-itemshops.de.err.log.
Unable to open logs
[Wed Aug 05 12:32:30 2009] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Wed Aug 05 12:39:10 2009] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Wed Aug 05 12:40:11 2009] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
```

in the log from the Vhost is nothing

/etc/hosts

```
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/hosts,v 1.16.32.1 2009/04/15 03:14:26 kensmith Exp $
#
# Host Database
#
# This file should contain the addresses and aliases for local hosts that
# share this file.  Replace 'my.domain' below with the domainname of your
# machine.
#
# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may
# not be consulted at all; see /etc/nsswitch.conf for the resolution order.
#
#
::1			localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1		localhost localhost.my.domain
192.168.0.103           192.168.0.103 192.168.0.103
127.0.0.1               192.168.0.103 192.168.0.103 
#
# Imaginary network.
#10.0.0.2		myname.my.domain myname
#10.0.0.3		myfriend.my.domain myfriend
#
# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for
# private nets which will never be connected to the Internet:
#
#	10.0.0.0	-   10.255.255.255
#	172.16.0.0	-   172.31.255.255
#	192.168.0.0	-   192.168.255.255
#
# In case you want to be able to connect to the Internet, you need
# real official assigned numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network
# numbers but instead get one from your network provider (if any) or
# from your regional registry (ARIN, APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)
#
```

php5.2.9+extensions and mysql server5+mysql client5 are installed..

i hope that you can help me


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2009)

You have to make sure the www user is able to create log files in /data/logs/www/. Check the permissions on that directory.


----------



## downloader99 (Aug 6, 2009)

the problem with the 

```
(2)No such file or directory: httpd: could not open error log file /data/logs/www/www.pserver-itemshops.de.err.log.
Unable to open logs
(2)No such file or directory: httpd: could not open error log file /data/logs/www/www.pserver-itemshops.de.err.log.
Unable to open logs
(2)No such file or directory: httpd: could not open error log file /data/logs/www/www.pserver-itemshops.de.err.log.
Unable to open logs
(2)No such file or directory: httpd: could not open error log file /data/logs/www/www.pserver-itemshops.de.err.log.
Unable to open logs
```

is allready solved, sorry that i havenÂ´t say it<.<


----------

